# Visit for normal results



## kathleenl (Oct 1, 2012)

Good Afternoon,
I am searching for documentation on when / If it is acceptalbe to bill paitents for an office visit when they are just coming in for results, normal results.  There is very little else discussed. 

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks
Kathleen


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 1, 2012)

I do not see how this is billable, what is the point of making the patient come in?  normal results can be communicated via the phone.   The assessment of the patient for the test has already been done and charged, also the MDM in the previous visit should have included the eventuality that results would be reported to the patient.  I say no, this is not a chargeable encounter.  You have no dx and no visit level.


----------



## kathleenl (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks, that is really what I thought also, but needed a little affirmation.

- Kathleen


----------



## Texascoder64 (Oct 6, 2012)

I am dealing with a practice that has a patient come back in for suture removal/wound check after a removal of cyst.  And the provider insists on charging a office visit and even charge the pt a copay which infuriates the pt.. All that is done is tell them the path report is a benign cyst and check wound. The provider has argued that it was just a 10 day postop global and the follow up ov was on the 11th day and the e&m is justified. 

Can I get some feedback on how I can handle this type of situation?

Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 6, 2012)

it is the responsibility of the provider to schedule the return within the global, if the schedule did not allow for this until the 11th day then it is still considered to be in the global.


----------



## sumeet_lawhare@yahoo.com (Oct 7, 2012)

kathleenl said:


> Good Afternoon,
> I am searching for documentation on when / If it is acceptalbe to bill paitents for an office visit when they are just coming in for results, normal results.  There is very little else discussed.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.
> ...




yes i also do agree with Debra... but like in certain condition after the lab report only the treatment can be started .. its like if the reports are normal you continue with these medication and some medications are prescribed after reports or some more labs or X-ray are requred after certain time no need for problem to again arise.. .. which entierly changes the situation.... of just coming for results... so i suppose in such situation we all this things can be considered. ... 

more suggestion are appreciated.

Sumeet


----------

